# "Mexican Leagues" in San Diego?



## Supermodel56 (Apr 21, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience with the Mexican Leagues in San Diego and have any recommendations?  Looking for some pickup game opportunities for my younger DD and a little extra playing...

Any advice, info, and/or links to sign up would be appreciated!


----------



## El Clasico (Apr 21, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Looking for some pickup game opportunities for my younger DD......any info, and/or links to sign up would be appreciated!


Links to sign up for pick up games? Yeah..no..haven't seen many of those..


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Mexican Leagues in San Diego and have any recommendations?  Looking for some pickup game opportunities for my younger DD and a little extra playing...
> 
> Any advice, info, and/or links to sign up would be appreciated!


In Poway, the leagues play Sundays at Arbolitos Sports Fields (Pomerado Rd south of Ted Williams Pkwy) during the Fall season, toddlers to adults.  I don't know how to get a schedule other than by showing up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

What the hell is a Mexican league?


----------



## jojosoccer (Apr 21, 2018)

Mostly all Hispanic players and referees. Those leagues tend to run all year. Each season is about 12 weeks long, with a playoff week or two. 
Competitive and fun. Definitely get your kid into one if you can find a league or pick up games.


----------



## jojosoccer (Apr 21, 2018)

Often girls play with/on the boys teams- co-ed.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Apr 21, 2018)

El Clasico said:


> Links to sign up for pick up games? Yeah..no..haven't seen many of those..


I dunno, haha. I figured so much, but couldn't hurt to ask...


----------



## Supermodel56 (Apr 21, 2018)

espola said:


> In Poway, the leagues play Sundays at Arbolitos Sports Fields (Pomerado Rd south of Ted Williams Pkwy) during the Fall season, toddlers to adults.  I don't know how to get a schedule other than by showing up.


Do you happen to know around what time for the ~07 age group? (I'm assuming they're mixed?)


----------



## Supermodel56 (Apr 21, 2018)

Heard there was also one in San Marcos, any details on where that one is and if one is better over the other?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Do you happen to know around what time for the ~07 age group? (I'm assuming they're mixed?)


No idea.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

jojosoccer said:


> Mostly all Hispanic players and referees. Those leagues tend to run all year. Each season is about 12 weeks long, with a playoff week or two.
> Competitive and fun. Definitely get your kid into one if you can find a league or pick up games.


Does anyone know of any "American Leagues"?


----------



## NumberTen (Apr 21, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/CHYSL/
City Heights youth soccer League, call Ramon and he will put her on  a team.  It's not pickup but it is only $40 for the entire year.  They play Fri., Sat., and Sun.  various formats.


----------



## Fact (Apr 21, 2018)

NumberTen said:


> https://www.facebook.com/CHYSL/
> City Heights youth soccer League, call Ramon and he will put her on  a team.  It's not pickup but it is only $40 for the entire year.  They play Fri., Sat., and Sun.  various formats.


If I recall correctly many games conflict with club games so it is better to make sure that you don’t play with too many teammates from your club team or have your club team form their own team.


----------



## NumberTen (Apr 21, 2018)

The Friday night 6v6 is the one the boy is in.


----------



## growingpains (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does anyone know of any "American Leagues"?


Yeah, all those clubs you’re paying $3k+ a year for...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2018)

growingpains said:


> Yeah, all those clubs you’re paying $3k+ a year for...


Just wondering if there were American teams in America and if Mexico has American teams?


----------



## Fishme1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just wondering if there were American teams in America and if Mexico has American teams?


I’m sure there’s plenty of American teams here in America . In this case he specifically asked for a Mexican league. I believe I’ve heard of Atlanta mx 
and a Galaxy mx team in Mexico.


----------



## Josep (Apr 21, 2018)

They have those in Santa Ana; I think they are $25 a season plus some ref fees.  Dirt cheap but they don’t speak English.


----------



## growingpains (Apr 21, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just wondering if there were American teams in America and if Mexico has American teams?


Yes, I’m sure there are plenty of ex-pat clubs, sports organizations and leagues around the world, not just Mexico.


----------



## zebrafish (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does anyone know of any "American Leagues"?


Yeah, the Indians play in that one



(You know, the team with the racist logo on their hat)


----------



## timbuck (Apr 22, 2018)

Imagine living in Europe and asking for the “American soccer league”.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Apr 22, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just wondering if there were American teams in America and if Mexico has American teams?


I know you shoot from hip, but here is my response.  So yes there are. I play and have played in leagues from various geographic regions all through So Cal and yes there are teams made up of multiple nationalities. Which included as you mentioned American teams. The best league I ever played in was the International League out of  Arcadia. (That’s where Santa Anita Race Track is located). It drew some of the best players from Orange County to the San Fernando Valley. It hosted ex-pros to ex-national team players. It was diverse in styles and nationalities.


----------



## growingpains (Apr 22, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Imagine living in Europe and asking for the “American soccer league”.


Exactly, none of the natives would have any idea what the hell you’re talking about because they’re too caught up in their own worlds to notice where the foreign kids are playing. But that’s exactly why they exist, so they can feel like they have a place of their own where they fit in and just enjoy the game - not because they’re excluding anyone else, but because well it’s a bit of respite where you don’t have to deal with people making fun of your accent, can easily communicate with each other, and enjoy the game with people who respect and understand your culture or “you”.

Ain’t nuthin wrong with that.


----------



## apmullaly (Apr 23, 2018)

My son played in a couple of different seasons in different Mexican leagues.  If you know where to look (I don't one of my Mexican friends always had the hook up) there are literally dozens of these small leagues around Southern California.  We usually paid a couple dollars a game for ref fees and let the boys play.  The last team he was on was in a U-14 league (this was a couple years back).  His team had 3 13 year olds, 6 12 year olds and 5 11 year olds.  The keeper was the smallest kid on the field.  Most of the boys played club for different teams and Sunday league allowed them to play out of position and just try things without to much pressure.  They had a blast.

It does help if you or someone you're with speaks Spanish.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2018)

growingpains said:


> Exactly, none of the natives would have any idea what the hell you’re talking about because they’re too caught up in their own worlds to notice where the foreign kids are playing. But that’s exactly why they exist, so they can feel like they have a place of their own where they fit in and just enjoy the game - not because they’re excluding anyone else, but because well it’s a bit of respite where you don’t have to deal with people making fun of your accent, can easily communicate with each other, and enjoy the game with people who respect and understand your culture or “you”.
> 
> Ain’t nuthin wrong with that.


Only in America.


----------



## 2soccerplayersmom (Apr 25, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Mexican Leagues in San Diego and have any recommendations?  Looking for some pickup game opportunities for my younger DD and a little extra playing...
> 
> Any advice, info, and/or links to sign up would be appreciated!


Did you find a league to jump on? I don't think they do pick up games. You'll have to contact a coach that has a team entered or enter in your own team. I have kids playing in the Poway and San Marcos one. The Poway one has a Facebook page. Maybe you can contact the admin and ask. It's called Atletico Poway Youth Soccer League.


----------



## USC (Apr 25, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> Yeah, the Indians play in that one
> 
> 
> 
> (You know, the team with the racist logo on their hat)


Racist logo??? Hopefully u were being sarcastic


----------



## INFAMEE (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does anyone know of any "American Leagues"?


AYSO


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2018)

USC said:


> Racist logo??? Hopefully u were being sarcastic









Racist.


----------



## espola (Apr 26, 2018)

Not racist.


----------



## focomoso (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Only in America.


Actually no. This is common throughout the world.

There are American Basketball leagues in France and Poland. American Baseball leagues in Germany... None of these leagues exclude players from other nationalities, but they are run by expats and have a majority of players from that nationality.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 27, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Actually no. This is common throughout the world.
> 
> There are American Basketball leagues in France and Poland. American Baseball leagues in Germany... None of these leagues exclude players from other nationalities, but they are run by expats and have a majority of players from that nationality.


In our area, we have [had?] an Indian (no not that type of Indian....Indian from India) field hockey league.  My OS played with a friend of his one season when he was checking out that sport.  Lacrosse leagues have nothing on the level of aggression, we usually couldn't understand a word being said from the sidelines either, and the animosity (between different religious groups) far exceeds any country-by-country rivalries between country groups in Latino soccer leagues (the Mexicans v. Central Americans, Peruvians v. Chileans, Colombians v. Venezuelans).  Best post game food EVER, though.

My father used to play in a Latino/Mexican league in the Val as a winger back when he was in his 20s [I remembering hanging out on the monkey bars while they played bored out of my mind]....in their group of 16 game someone from a rival country once tried to break his leg on a rear slide tackle, his team responded with an elbow resulting in a broken collar bone, the keeper was deliberately kicked on the ground, and the game ended in a big fight.  My father only played 1 season, then hung up his boots for good.


----------



## Banana Hammock (Apr 27, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> In our area, we have [had?] an Indian (no not that type of Indian....Indian from India) field hockey league.  My OS played with a friend of his one season when he was checking out that sport.  Lacrosse leagues have nothing on the level of aggression, we usually couldn't understand a word being said from the sidelines either, and the animosity (between different religious groups) far exceeds any country-by-country rivalries between country groups in Latino soccer leagues (the Mexicans v. Central Americans, Peruvians v. Chileans, Colombians v. Venezuelans).  Best post game food EVER, though.
> 
> My father used to play in a Latino/Mexican league in the Val as a winger back when he was in his 20s [I remembering hanging out on the monkey bars while they played bored out of my mind]....in their group of 16 game someone from a rival country once tried to break his leg on a rear slide tackle, his team responded with an elbow resulting in a broken collar bone, the keeper was deliberately kicked on the ground, and the game ended in a big fight.  My father only played 1 season, then hung up his boots for good.


Good times!


----------

